# SEIZED CHOKE PROBLEM



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

any suggestions on removing a modified choke from a sbe. It must have rusted in as i did not put proper lubrication on it. the choke wrench broke when i wrenched on it. turkey season is fast approachig any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Shoot it full of a light penetrating oil, Rem oil is a good example, many will work. Let it stand for a few hours/overnight. Use a Remington choke wrench (pretty sure these fit a Benelli/Beretta). The Remington wrench has a hole in the head that allows a 3/8" drive socket wrench to be used. You might even need one guy just to push down on the wrench(to keep the notches in place and not allow stripping) and one guy to turn the socket wrench, the longer handle the better, twist slowly, let the rod load up/bend and do the work for you. If that doesn't work it may be time for a large E-Z out and a new choke tube.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Adding to horsager's comment, you can also fill a container up high enough to cover choke area of barrel and let the gun sit on the barrel end in it for a period of time. This will ensure it soaks in good.


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

I don't know if this is what actually broke mine loose, but mine rusted in, and I put some lubricant in it and it still wouldn't come out. I went hunting with it the next day and after I shot a few times, it came out by just using my finger to twist it. So I don't know whether some lubricant finally soaked in after a day of sitting, or if the firing broke it loose. You might try going out and shooting 10-12 rounds to see if it works.

Just a thought.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Shooting may help, but try Kroil for a penetration oil. If it's still no go wrap a handwarmer around the outside of the barrel (warm expands metal) and ice in a bag inside your barrel (cold contracts metal) and after it sits for a few moments crank as hard on it as you dare. Penetrating oil and this technique should loosen it, or like Horsager said you will need a new choke tube, and maybe a hacksaw first.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Let it sit in penetrating oil for a few days. Tap on it every time you walk by with a wooden hammer handle. It WILL come out if you do this...


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I second the use of Kroil. If that doesn't loosen it nothing will. Are you sure it is rusted in? Is there a possibility you installed the tube when the barrel was warm and cinched it down tight. If so then rust may not be the problem and heating the barrel up with a hair dryer or heat gun may do the trick.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

did you shoot the wrong shot for the choke and swell the tube??


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

I didnt shoot any bad or wrong shells through it. Ill try letting it soak in that kroil for a few days if that doesnt work then ill try the heat thing. Thanks for the help ill let you know how it turns out, this weekend im crow hunting so th emod. is ok ill also check and see if putting some shells through it help but i dont think it will its in really tight.


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

WD-40- 'nuff said


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

provided itrs not a thousand dollar gun, when mine got stuck i bought a dowl rod, sanded down till the same size of the choke
hammered it in and twisted...think about it worst case senario..the dowl twists out


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN (Aug 31, 2006)

The best...the Very Best penetrating oil is KROIL. It can be hard to find, but you can "GOOGLE" it and order it from the company.


----------



## 8x56mn (Mar 14, 2007)

Try this, I see this a lot, hold the choke end over the gas burner on your stove or something similar for heat, don't overheat. try turning with your choke wrench, if no good keep heating and trying, sooner or later it will break free. I'm not talking about cherry red OK just very hot. The heating and cooling will break the bond free eneough to turn.


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN (Aug 31, 2006)

That's the very last thing I would try. The principal behind the method described above is that the heat will expand the barrel material before it begins to expand the choke tube. The problem is that the barrel materal at the muzzle is thin and will heat up rapidly and you will have to be fast in trying to turn out the choke tube. I would also cool the wrench in the refrigorator to help keep the choke tube from expanding.
The danger is that if you get the barrel too hot you may anneal the metal and most certainly discolor the blueing.

Unless your familiar with this method of heating I'd soak the muzzle in a penetrating oil, preferably "KROIL" for a day or two, and then try unscrewing it.

Also, for what it's worth, an old machinists trick with a stuck bolt or screw is to soak and then try to tighten a little bit. Sometimes that will break the hold and it may then allow you to unscrew. When I say "tighten a little bit" I don't mean using the *"Death Grip," *just a little tweek.


----------



## 8x56mn (Mar 14, 2007)

My reply to that is HS, have done it many times, I said not red hot. Heating and coolking will break the bond. :evil:


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN (Aug 31, 2006)

"8X56mm", Im not so sure that HS will work better than KROIL. You see HS is a little too thick to actually penetrate much beyond the first thread. 
Keep in mind that Class 3 threads have about 75% contact between male and female components. That's why you need a very thin lubricant so it will seep into that 25% void in the matching threads. Also choke tube threads are fine and shallow.

And besides, HS is kind of messy and smelly. But if you like that substance, O.K.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

My concern over heating it enough to break the rust is that one would ruin the temper of the steel threads in the barrel. It just is not worth the risk IMHO especially when other ways are avialable.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Put some shells though the gun to heat the barrel that way and I bet it comes out.


----------



## 8x56mn (Mar 14, 2007)

OK look, shotgun barrels are heated red hot to silver solder the barrel ribs on with no concern. I'm not talking that hot only hot eneogh to expand the metal. Even if you discolor the barrel a bottle of cold blue would take care of that. Personelly never had much luck with penetrating oil, have it your way, won't waste my time trying to help if you don't want it.


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

There is a product called PB Blaster. It comes in spray cans, but if you spray a bunch in a shot glass and leave the gun sitting in it overnight upside down, I would bet anyone's problem like this will be solved. It is the darnest stuff-believe it or not, it will actually travel up threads! They call it catalytic action. I have no idea how it works, but it is the best "liquid wrench" type product I've ever seen.


----------

